# Partage d'écran avec ichat ????



## thegreat (29 Mars 2008)

J'ai un souci avec le partage d'écran sur  ichat. En effet la ligne "partage d'écran " est grisé et je ne sais comment l'activé.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Es-tu sur que ton correspondant soit sous leopard?


----------



## thegreat (29 Mars 2008)

oui, le plus surprenant c'est que l'on a déja partagé nos écrans il y a une semaine et tout marchait normalement. et maintenant impossible pour mon collegues de l'activé (touche grisée)


----------



## desertea (29 Mars 2008)

Peut être ton collègue a désactivé par erreur l'autorisation de partage ?


----------



## thegreat (29 Mars 2008)

on vient de vérifier et le partage d'écran est actif sur nos deux ordi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Vous avez fait tout les deux les màj de léopard (10.5.2) ?


----------



## thegreat (29 Mars 2008)

oui, surtout que cela marchait la semaine derniere


----------



## desertea (29 Mars 2008)

Redémarrez vos machines ??????


----------



## schwebb (30 Mars 2008)

Est-ce que ça marche sur une autre session? A-t-il réparé les autorisations (surtout après les récentes mises à jour)?

Et puis, peut-être virer les prefs de iChat (en les conservant sur le bureau tout de même, et en notant bien leur emplacement pour pouvoir les remettre au cas où) et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## thegreat (30 Mars 2008)

Malgrè la réparation d'autorisations sur les deux Mac on a toujours le même problème.


----------



## thegreat (30 Mars 2008)

IMPOSSIBLE !! Rien à faire. Exist'il un autre moyen de partager l'écran d'un MAC relié par internet?


----------



## schwebb (30 Mars 2008)

thegreat a dit:


> IMPOSSIBLE !! Rien à faire. Exist'il un autre moyen de partager l'écran d'un MAC relié par internet?



As-tu essayé sur une autre session? As-tu essayé de déposer les préférences de iChat sur le bureau et de voir le comportement d'iChat dans ce cas? (comme je te le conseillais plus haut)


----------



## thegreat (30 Mars 2008)

On a essayer en changeant de cession et en virant les preferences d'Ichat sur le bureau. Même résultat. Je cherche sur le Net d'eventuelles explications.


----------



## schwebb (30 Mars 2008)

thegreat a dit:


> On a essayer en changeant de cession et en virant les preferences d'Ichat sur le bureau. Même résultat. Je cherche sur le Net d'eventuelles explications.



Peut-être directement sur le site d'Apple, dans le support.


----------



## esales (30 Mars 2008)

Il est aussi possible que ce soit un problème réseau. Il suffit qu'il y ai eu un changement au niveau du routeur internet pour que le port gérant le partage d'écran via iChat soit bloqué.

C'est juste une hypothèse ......


----------



## thegreat (30 Mars 2008)

Ce qui est incompréhensible c'est que le partage est quand même réalisable dans un sens, pas l'autre!!!


----------



## Jack Dell (30 Mars 2008)

j'ai eu dejà ce probleme avec un ami et cela venait de son routeur. Le signal wifi n'etait pas assez fort. Resolu temporairement en passant en ethernet puis en changeant de routeur...


----------



## thegreat (31 Mars 2008)

je vais essayé, je vous dirais ce qu'il en ait.


"Ce qu'il en *est*" ! Et la prochaine fois, essaie aussi de poser ta question dans le bon forum (comme indiqué dans cette annonce "A lire *avant* de poster"), ça m'évitera de devoir déplacer le topic !


----------



## thegreat (1 Avril 2008)

Ca marche !!! On a relié le Mac directement par ethernet et Bingo, tout est revenu à la normal. Je serai quand même curieux de trouver l'explication technique car lors de nos essais en Wifi le Mac et la borne était dans même pièce !


----------



## schwebb (1 Avril 2008)

Ah...
Donc il fallait chercher plutôt dans le wifi que dans les plist d'iChat. Si j'avais su...
Bon, l'essentiel c'est que ça fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Euh, pour ma part, j'ai eu exactement le même problème que thegreat entre mon MBP et son MB, tout deux sous leopard naturellement, 10.5.3 installé sur les 2, réparations des autorisations faîtes etc.
à l'heure où je vous écris, les deux sont branchés sur le même réseau 100 M numéricâble en ethernet, la conversation vidéo démarrée mais le partage d'écran ne fonctionne que dans un sens, et malheureusement non dans celui que nous souhaitons : CAD de son MB vers mon MBP et non l'inverse.

Bref, je ne comprend pas... 

HELP ME please !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Peut être ton collègue a désactivé par erreur l'autorisation de partage ?



  Quelle est donc cette fonction ? Et où est-elle ? Je n'ai pas le souvenir que nous ayons trifouillé à ce genre de truc.

Je précise d'ailleurs que tout comme Theagreat, tout fonctionnait bien il y a encore peu...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Blaireau que je suis, j'ai trouvé cette fonction dans le menu vidéo d'iChat. Mon cousin l'avait bien désactivée, d'où la possibilité de le faire uniquement dans un sens et non dans un autre.


----------



## bafien (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous me dire quel port ouvrir sur le routeur wifi pour que mon ami puisse partager son écran avec moi?
Nous somme tous les deux sur Numéricable : moi directement avec un ancien modem et mon ami avec un modem routeur wifi Netgear...
J'arrive à partager mon écran mais pas l'inverse.
La case partage d'écran est cochée dans préférence système sur les deux OS10.5.(3et4).
Merci de votre aide.
A+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Perso, aucune idée.


----------



## bafien (15 Juillet 2008)

tjs coincé.....


----------



## pipache (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
le problème en 2010 sur Snow leopard 10.6.2 est toujours existant. Je suis effectivement sur un routeur WIFI. La seule solution aujourd'hui est la suivante : je déconnecte airport -> j'ouvre ichat (et cette fois si le partage d'écran n'est plus grisé) -> je laisse l'application ichat ouverte (mais déconnecté) -> je re-connecte Airport -> et je connecte le compte dans ichat. Cette manipulation doit être faite chaque fois que je veux donner la possibilité du partage d'écran. Si vous avez résolu le problème sans que ce soit une usine à gaz, je suis preneur. Merci


----------

